# 7A28 Raf



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I recently obtained a very large bag of fashion jewellery old watches and other assorted junky items, this morning I thought it time to explore, imagine my shock when I pulled out the complete workings, fingers & face intact, minus crown, of a Seiko 7A28, black dial with a P in a circle, a bit more looking out came the case, fixed strap bars, and all pushers with crystal intact but scratched, the bag has been put away until later so I'm still waiting to find the inner dial ring and back but I recon they are in there somewhere!


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Found the case back today, the model is 7A28 - 7120 it has the MOD arrow and various serial no's including 0333/84 no dial ring yet. I also found a nice Seiko auto 7006 7090 day/date no day markers though fully working. I will post pics later.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice finds, the RAF Seiko's are going for silly money now. Look forward to seeing some photos


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

dowsing said:


> Very nice finds, the RAF Seiko's are going for silly money now. Look forward to seeing some photos


Here are some photos of the unfortunate RAF 7A28.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Assuming the workings were ok, would this be a worthwhile project to get repaired? I do like the look of the watch and would love to have it on my wrist in a restored condition, bringing me to my second question, does anyone know of a "watch surgeon" who would be willing to take on such a task. Thanks in advance for any info. :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that Silver Hawk (Paul in Brighton) would be able to help....


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I think that Silver Hawk (Paul in Brighton) would be able to help....


Thank you, that would be great if Paul could help, could you contact him for me, my forum messenger is not working to send but I can send my email if he wants it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Result!

Very much worth getting put back together, these are great looking watches..

You can find Pauls contact details here:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Result!
> 
> Very much worth getting put back together, these are great looking watches..
> 
> ...


Thanks jasonm, I have just emailed Paul.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

If Paul can't help you with your Gen1, I'd be happy to look at it for you. We'd just need to work out how to get in contact with your <50 posts! SCWF would probably work. :yes:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Result!
> 
> Very much worth getting put back together, these are great looking watches..
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Paul was unable to help so any suggestions for watch surgeons will be gladly received. Many thanks.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, unfortunately I can't PM you on this forum due to your low post count so register on SCWF http://www.thewatchsite.com/ and PM me. My user name is DaveS.

Alternatively, post your email address here, appropriately disguised eg fred.bloggs AT abc DOT com and I'll email you.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Hi
> 
> If Paul can't help you with your Gen1, I'd be happy to look at it for you. We'd just need to work out how to get in contact with your <50 posts! SCWF would probably work. :yes:
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, Paul was unable to help so your offer is appreciated, thank you. I will vist the above mentiond with my username!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

The tensioner for the chrono seconds hand is bent, it should be directly over the red jewel, this is often the cause of the center chrono hand not working, it's an easy fix and may be the only reason it was pulled apart in the first place, have you tried a battery to see if there is any life there? fingers crossed for you it will fire up with a new cell

wookie


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

wookie said:


> The tensioner for the chrono seconds hand is bent, it should be directly over the red jewel, this is often the cause of the center chrono hand not working, it's an easy fix and may be the only reason it was pulled apart in the first place, have you tried a battery to see if there is any life there? fingers crossed for you it will fire up with a new cell
> 
> wookie


Wookie, thanks for that, but the long seconds hand is slightly bent, I was hoping to let someone a little more experienced with the workings attempt to bring it back to life!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting up the photo's, you could try Roy himself on here for repair.

Or either of these have a great rep: http://thewatchspotblog.com/

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Many thanks for that, DaveS has kindly offered to have a look at it, so watch (no pun intended) this space! :thumbup:


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

wookie said:


> The tensioner for the chrono seconds hand is bent, it should be directly over the red jewel, this is often the cause of the center chrono hand not working, it's an easy fix and may be the only reason it was pulled apart in the first place, have you tried a battery to see if there is any life there? fingers crossed for you it will fire up with a new cell
> 
> wookie


I have just tried a new battery, the second hand subdial works and the minute hand works, I have not attempted any other fiddling with it, it's off to DaveS tomorrow to hopefully rebuild it for me.

I will post updated photos as soon as it comes back. :thumbup:


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone got any ideas for a strap for the fixed lug 7A28 Gen1 besides the NATO style?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's Marillion's Gen1 after a little TLC

Pic removed temporarily.

and his newly refurbished watch on the "correct" RAF issue strap.

Pic removed temporarily.

Hope you like it M



Kind regards

Dave

EDIT: On second thoughts, I should really let M do the unveiling, :yes:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Here's Marillion's Gen1 after a little TLC
> 
> Pic removed temporarily.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I will unveil shortly :thumbup:


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's a quick photo of DaveS's hard work reassembling my Seiko 7A28 RAF Gen 1, all is now working fine. Thanks Dave :clap:

http://images16.fotk...R0012855-vi.jpg


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

You are most welcome Mark.

Here's a couple of pics I took before posting it back to you.








and

and on the "correct" RAF strap










Wear it in good health.

Kind regards

Dave


----------

